# chosen our puppy



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

We have finally chosen our puppy today and are very excited. We visited a breeder in Kent, Ian and Claire, (I think others on here have mentioned them) and we were very impressed with their set up and their dogs. Me, my husband and our 2 children had a great time playing with the pups and taking to Ian about his dogs and cockerpoos for over an hour. They have 4 pups, 1 girl which had already been picked and 3 boys, all apricot/golden in colour. It was a hard choice but we finally chose one with little white patches on his paws.

They are 5 weeks old today so now the wait begins until we can bring him home. I will have to buy all the necessary things and spend some time getting advice from the puppy forum.
Can't wait Woody89


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news.....now you've the hard task of agreeing a name xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute, I thought his name was woody??


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

yes he will be called Woody, my boys had already chosen the name before we saw him!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely - woody was on our list - bit I won with ralph!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

congratulations on choosing your puppy  enjoy all the puppy stuff shopping, it is so much fun


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How exciting - he is a lovely looking pup.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations on little Woody! He looks adorable. Honey is from Ian & Claire. She's now 15 months and is from Poppy & Fudge. I've attached a pic of her at about 10 weeks of age (she was quite tufty!) and then 1 year. Looking forward to more pics of Woody! x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations on your cute puppy!  I'm sure you can't wait to have him home.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How exciting. He is amazing. And Jane I just love Honey. We don't see enough of her.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> How exciting. He is amazing. And Jane I just love Honey. We don't see enough of her.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I know.......but she just hates my phone that I take pics with. She is very fearful of it and will shake uncontrollably if I try and take a picture. The grown up picture was taken through a window and even then you can see she has just spotted me and her tail has gone down and she's starting to look stiff. She's a strange little thing - very very sweet, gentle and obedient - crazy on walks! - but also extremely submissive and anxious. I think it's the 'click' sound of the camera she doesn't like so I'm going to try taking pics with it on 'silent'. Watch this space! xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh lovely Honey, mine aren't scared Jane I'm just rubbish lol...look forward to future pictures if you manage them.
I did wonder wether Woody was his name lol but wondered if it was your surname x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> I know.......but she just hates my phone that I take pics with. She is very fearful of it and will shake uncontrollably if I try and take a picture. The grown up picture was taken through a window and even then you can see she has just spotted me and her tail has gone down and she's starting to look stiff. She's a strange little thing - very very sweet, gentle and obedient - crazy on walks! - but also extremely submissive and anxious. I think it's the 'click' sound of the camera she doesn't like so I'm going to try taking pics with it on 'silent'. Watch this space! xx


You know I will be. I have the same problem with willow and scissors. She hates the snip sound and fights me constantly. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Little Woody is so cute! Ah love the little puppiness! 

Honey.. Well she is gorgeous and I second what Donna said.. More pics please.. Come on Honey don't be shy, poor pet!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Woody looks very cute, it will be so much fun for you when you get him home.
Pictures of Honey asleep would be fine!! I just get the resigned look of 'oh are you pointing that thing at me again'!


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Congratulations, very jealous!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Woody is a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## Popcorn100 (Oct 24, 2015)

HI Guys 

How do i get Ian and Claires info?

Regards

Duncan


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ian and Claire Smith are on Breeders on Line.


----------

